# Droid Bionic may come first on Sprint.



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

I just thought it is funny.

GC FE 1.9.1 0.13.3 EP1Q


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

It did, only as the Photon.


----------

